
Livestream of Center for Humane Technology Has Just Started - rapnie
https://humanetech.com/
======
demosthenes14
Seems like it would have been a better idea to host the meditation session
before the presentation off of livestream. Blocked out some time on my
calendar for this!

~~~
demosthenes14
The irony after watching that... great presentation!

